# Made a friend while out collecting Damselflies



## Inverts4life1 (Feb 7, 2018)

When I was doing wild bee research in Arkansas I had ample time to get out exploring and collecting. I took great interest in the regions' Hymenoptera and Odonata. The day this pic was taken I was out for Damselflies and when I found someplace to sit and observe I had this wonderful turtle show up and keep me company. This was when I was collecting in NW Arkansas.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 9, 2018)

Very lovely male painted turtle! (by the look of it) Big 'ol claws!


----------



## myrmecophile (Feb 11, 2018)

Did you ever see _Coelioxys dolichos_ when you were collecting there?













Coelioxys dolichos



__ myrmecophile
__ Feb 11, 2018
__ 1


----------



## Beedrill (Feb 11, 2018)

myrmecophile said:


> Did you ever see _Coelioxys dolichos_ when you were collecting there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh. Those look cool!


----------



## Inverts4life1 (Feb 12, 2018)

myrmecophile said:


> Did you ever see _Coelioxys dolichos_ when you were collecting there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't recall seeing them, I don't think I saw any Ceolioxys sp.


----------



## myrmecophile (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks, just curious.


----------

